# Zippered - but need ty tools



## quickslip (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok - I did a search and did not see this - so forgive me if it is out there and I overlooked it. I have a HDVR2 that was running sleeper for about 3 yrs that finally died. I wanted a quick and easy way to get back up and running so I went the zipper route and it worked flawlessly. KUDOS to the makers - but my question is, how do I get my recordings off to my pc now. I used to us ty tools (which I still have and would still like to use). I did not notice any hack for this added when I used the zippper process. Can someone please refresh my memory and tell me how to get my recordings to my pc again. I have full telnet/ftp/web access to my unit now - I just want to offload my recordings.
Thanks if you can help.

quickslip


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ask on D D B / F o r u m s, There is no talk about it here. However I will tell you this:
Search for MFS_FTP. 
After you run MFS_FTP for the first time, you need to touch ./tzoffset.txt
then it will run fine. After you do that append it to your author file.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tserver is part of /busybox
run it
the rest will explain itself.


----------



## quickslip (Dec 4, 2005)

ShZam!! So you are saying that busybox is part of the zipper process - so all I have to do is find it and run it ? I am telnetting in to take a look now.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

quickslip said:


> ShZam!! So you are saying that busybox is part of the zipper process - so all I have to do is find it and run it ? I am telnetting in to take a look now.


its the busybox directory.


----------

